# Pardon Me (I Didn't Knit That For You)



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

This is so cute, had to share with my fellow KPers.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

RGlad said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUOgqefnt_I&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> This is so cute, had to share with my fellow KPers.


That is so creative and funny. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ha, ha, ha, ha.
TNX for posting.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

funny!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pretty cute... Love the hair....


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Priceless


----------



## druidsgirl (Sep 24, 2011)

That's awesome. Enjoyed that


----------



## Nifty Non (Jul 7, 2011)

They were good!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

thanks for sharing, it was so funny, even Elizabeth Zimmerman got a mention, I hadn't even heard of her till I looked up the pattern of the garter stitch jacket designed by her featured recently on the forum


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

thanks for sharing, it was so funny, even Elizabeth Zimmerman got a mention, I hadn't even heard of her till I looked up the pattern of the garter stitch jacket designed by her featured recently on the forum


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

That is funny. Where can I get those wigs?


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Love the wigs!!!! What fun. Thank you!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Can't tell you how much I enjoyed this and tried to think who I could share it with............but everyone is here and you have done a fine job!

Thanks! 

pearl


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

That is pretty hysterical.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL...I have seen this before and always makes me laugh.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

This video is a real Hoot --LMAO :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

They think of everything!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

That was great!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Funny! the hair! I can't believe that either!


----------



## Pam Read (Nov 2, 2011)

OMG Thats great !! Thanks for the post !!!


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

oh my hits home twice for me--I knit, and I'm a line dance instructor as well-- love the big hair!! thanx for sharing!! I sent it off to my knitting group and my dance classes


----------



## jsoma6 (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: GREAT!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I love this. They should go on the road! I think I will forward to my LYS.


----------



## fuzzylogic55 (Nov 13, 2011)

Absolutely hilarious! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

They are so funny and did a terrific job on the singing.


----------



## kdweave (Oct 11, 2011)

What a wonderful start to my morning! I loved the eye make-up!!!!! :roll:


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

What a crack up. I sent the link out to my knitting group.
The hair alone on those two is a hoot !
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nanaran (Nov 3, 2011)

Cute, brought a smile to the start of the day. Thanks.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

RGlad said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUOgqefnt_I&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> This is so cute, had to share with my fellow KPers.


like the hair does


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Love their books and this is great! Thanks for sharing. Gaynell


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

How fun!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## hilde (Mar 1, 2011)

that was too funny. Loved it. Hilde


----------



## Linda U (Jan 5, 2012)

Cute loved it.


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

That was fabulous!!!!! Thank you SO much for sharing. That made my morning.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, that was really cute, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

Too funny!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Can't think of anything better to start the morning off with a knitting song - thanks for posting.


----------



## siksika (Nov 17, 2011)

Hilarious. I am still laughing. Thanks.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Too, Too cute. Loved it!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

cute!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Put that one in my favorites to enjoy over and over. Thank you for sharing. Edith M


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

That is hilarious. Our craft must be on the up if it's worthy of a song.
Wonder if she knitted her wig. It's just the colour I need for a new project!! Thanks for that.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

LOL LOL LOL LOL that was just too funny... Did you guys see the roosters on the shelve with the yarn... LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hee, hee! Thanks, that was fun.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

my ex showed up to get some of his stuff and his girlfriend was wearing the sweater I knitted for him........


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

Shdy990 said:


> my ex showed up to get some of his stuff and his girlfriend was wearing the sweater I knitted for him........


That is not cool.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

So cute . . . and so true!


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Do you think they knitted the wigs? very funny and creative, even got in a mention of the stash in the closet.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Love this - I smiled through the entire clip!


----------



## siksika (Nov 17, 2011)

Tacky to even bring her along.


----------



## Georgeanne (Apr 8, 2011)

What a riot...and their voices are great as well...


----------



## crochetlady001 (Sep 10, 2011)

OMG, what a hoot.. Thanks so much. You made me smile.


----------

